# Not-aus benötigt?



## Andreas95 (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Motor ansteuern mit Taster (Über Schütze, 24V Steuerspannung). Diese Taster sind nicht Rastend und die Schütze werden nur solange angesteuert wie man den Taster drückt. 
Der Motor öffnet ein kleines "Tor" (500mm Durchmesser) und schließt diesen, um Kies abzufüllen. Theoretisch gibt es die Gefahr die Hand einzuklemmen. Benötige ich hier einen Not-Aus mit sicherheits-Relais?
Da der Motor nie selbständig Läuft sondern nur Tippbar ist wäre ein Not-Aus ohnehin ohne viel Funktion, sondern eher kontraproduktiv falls eine Einklemmung erfolgen sollte. Oder sehe ich das Falsch?

Die Bedienung ist separat vom Schaltschrank und somit durch Schutzkleinspannung "geschützt" (24V).


----------



## woodys (11 Mai 2017)

Not heißt ja schon im Notfall....passieren kann ja immer was!
Wenn es um die Sicherheit der Hände geht wäre meines Erachtens eine zwei Hand Bedienung erforderlich. 

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas95 (11 Mai 2017)

Hm ja das mag sein.. was schreibt die Maschinenrichtlinie vor? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? 
Wenn sich jemand die Hand einklemmen würde und man Drückt den Not-Aus, lässt man ja erstmal Automatisch die Taster zum Runterfahren los. Somit Schaltet sich der Motor (mit Bremse) sowieso ab.
Eine Zwei-Hand Bedienung ist nicht unbedingt Möglich da es ein tragbares Bediengerät sein wird (ca 100X50).


----------



## woodys (11 Mai 2017)

Ja das stimmt aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache ...Ich kann auch das bediengerät auch irgendwo ablegen und mit der anderen Hand meine Hand abhacken um danach den Not-AUS zu drücken. Deine und den anderen Kollegen sollte die Sicherheit an erster Stelle stehen! 
Gibt's da noch ein Lichtvorhang oder ähnliches? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M8ner (12 Mai 2017)

Ich würde dir einen NotAus vorschlagen, der die Steuerspannung weg nimmt. Stell dir vor, du hast einen Kurzschluss / Fehlschaltung oder ähnliches und das Tor schließt/öffnet obwohl keiner den Taster drückt. Dann muss schnell reagiert werden... Im Normalfall reicht ein Hauptschalter, der rot/gelb gekennzeichnet ist. Da aber "schnell" reagiert werden muss, würde ich dir raten in Reihe zu deinem Hauptschalter einen Notaus zu installieren, der die Spannung weg nimmt. Natürlich muss die Bremse im spannungslosen zustand geschlossen sein. Ob ein Not Aus für ein Tor notwendig ist oder nicht, muss in einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung (ggf. durch die SiFa) abgeklärt werden.

Hier ein Auszug aus den technischen Regeln für Arbeitsstätten, Türen und Tore, ASR 1.7:

(3) Eine NOT-HALT-Einrichtung ist dann erforderlich, wenn im Ergebnis einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung festgestellt wird, dass durch diese Maßnahme eine zusätzliche Sicherheit erreicht werden kann. (...) 
 
 
 

(4) Türen und Tore mit elektrischem Antrieb dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie eine Netztrenneinrichtung (z. B. Hauptschalter, geeignete Steckverbindungen) besitzen, mit der die Anlage allpolig vom Stromnetz getrennt werden kann. Die Netztrenneinrichtung muss gegen irrtümliches oder unbefugtes Einschalten gesichert sein. Dies gilt sinngemäß auch für pneumatische und hydraulische Antriebe; Restenergien sind ohne Gefährdung von Beschäftigten abzuleiten.


----------



## kpf (12 Mai 2017)

Es ist einige Jahre her, aber ich habe mal eine hydropneumatische Presse(!) ohne Not-Halt nach langer Diskussion vom TÜV abgenommen bekommen (Baumusterprüfung). Ich konnte nachweisen, dass dieser die Sicherheit nicht erhöht, sondern eher verringert (in ungünstiger Situation könnte Öl in die Luftkammer überströmen). Allerdings hatte diese Presse eine "richtige", normgerechte Zweihandschaltung.
Zweihand-Bediengeräte gibt es fertig zu kaufen.
Ich denke, Du musst abwägen, was vom Bedienablauf und den Kosten her günstiger ist.

Noch eine Anmerkung: wenn die Hand schon eingeklemmt ist - wie kriegst Du sie wieder raus, wenn die Steuerspannung weg ist? Du brauchst eine Vorrichtung, um den Eingeklemmten zu befreien, notfalls ein Brecheisen (OT TÜV).


----------



## MFreiberger (12 Mai 2017)

Moin,

bei einem Rolltor kann es u.U. sinnvoll sein, dass das Tor etwas auffährt, nachdem es registriert hat, dass etwas eingeklemmt ist (Schlagleiste).

Ggf. ist es aber besser, dass nichts mehr passiert, da ein auffahren weitere Verletzungen nach sich ziehen kann.

Das muss in einer Risikobeurteilung betrachtet werden. Erst Danach können Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.
Aus der Risikobeurteilung (mit Risikograph) fällt ein PLr (Performance Level requiered) raus. Dieser muss dann mit geeigneten Maßnahmen erfüllt werden.

Man brauch auch nicht unbedingt ein Sicherheitsrelais. Zwei Schütze in Reihe und mit jeweiliger Überwachung, ob geschaltet, ergeben sogar PLe (höchster Level).

Ich glaube Folgendes wäre sinnvoll:

Wendeschützschaltung. Davor zwei Schütze in Reihe, die über den Not-HALT-Taster abgeschaltet werden. Diese dürfen nur eingeschaltet werden können, wenn beide gemeldet haben, dass sie abgeschaltet haben (aus der Sicherheitstechnik: dadurch erhält man einen hohen Diagnosedeckungsgrad (DCavg)). Dazu einen Taster (blau = erforderlichen Vorgang einlaiten (z.B. Start Rückstellung)) vorsehen, mit dem der Not-HALT entriegelt werden kann.
Man könnte noch eine Schaltung vorsehen, mit der nach einem Not-HALT nur geöffnet werden kann (Funktion abschalten, wenn obere Endlage erreicht oder min. Xsec Taster "Heben" betätigt).

Nochwas: Du hast Recht, es handelt sich nur um Tippbetrieb! Aber was machst Du, wenn sich der "Senken"-Taster verklemmt (Kies, Sand, etc.) oder ein Schütz "kleben" bleibt? Folgendes Szenario: Mann A senkt das Tor, Mann B greift hinein. Mann A lässt den Taster los, aber das Tor senkt sich weiter. Was jetzt ohne Not-Halt?


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2017)

M8ner schrieb:


> Ob ein Not Aus für ein Tor notwendig ist oder nicht, muss in einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung (ggf. durch die SiFa) abgeklärt werden.



*ACK*

Hier aus der Ferne kann man alles Mögliche schreiben und interpretieren.

Ohne schriftliche Gefährdungsbeurteilung des Betreibers bzw. Anlagenerrichters würd ich mich auf garkeine Spielchen einlassen.

Gruß.


----------



## Maagic7 (12 Mai 2017)

Es liegt daran, welche Gefärdung von dem Tor ausgeht?
- wie oft, wie wahrscheinlich hält sich jemand im Gefahrenbereich auf?
- welche Verleztungen treten bei Unfall auf? (nur Finger einzwicken, Finger ab, Hand ab, Tot ???)

Bei nur einem einzigen Antrieb muss normal kein kein redundanter Not-Aus-Kreis eingebaut werden.
Es reicht ein Hauptschalter mit gelb/roter Bedienung.

D.h. aber nicht, dass keine weiteren Schutzmassnahmen notwendig sind!

Die Gefährdungsklasse im Tippbetrieb hängt weiterhin an der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit des Tores.
(ich hab was von max. 15m/min für Tippbetrieb im Kopf, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher)

Weiterhin: wer ist gefährdet. Nur der Bediener oder weiter Personen, die sich dort aufhalten müssen!

Nach Unfallschutzrichtlinie (steht nicht im VDE), muss man Tippbetriebe, evtl. mit einer Panikschaltung 
ausstatten. (Dies gilt defintiv für Fuss-Schalter, für Handtasten weis ich es nicht genau)

Folgende Erkenntnis steckt dahinter.
Wenn der Operator im Tippbetrieb eingeklemmt wird, dann treten 2 mögliche Panikreaktionen auf:
1. Loslassen des Fuss-Schalters
2. Verkrampftes druchdrücken!

Bei Fuss-Schaltern sind in solchen Fällen immer schalter mir Druchtrittschutz einzusetzen.
(D.h. bei druchtreten wird abgeschaltet). Zu beachten ist, dass bei Abschaltung der
Bediener nicht eingeklemmt bleiben darf.  Man muss dafür sorgen, dass die Klemmstelle
entspannt wird. Dabei darf aber keine Weitere Gefahr ausgehen.
Bei Hydrauliken und Luftzylindern kann man dafür sorgen, dass die Zylinder Drucklos werden
(entspannt)
Bei Motorantrieben muss man kurz rückwärts fahren und dann anhalten. Da die komplette
Sicherheitsfunktion in diesem Fall nicht durch eine normale SPS erfolgen darf muss man entweder
eine kleine Sicherheits-SPS (z.B. WAGO saftey) oder ein verzögertes Not-Aus-Relais einsetzten.
D.h. Auslösen der Sicherheitsschaltung fährt Motor in die Gegenrichtung, der verzögerte 
Not-Aus Relaiskontakt schaltet dann nach z.B. 2 sec sicher die Spannung ab.
(Nach alter norm kann  für Sicherheitsklasse 1/2 dazu das Motorschütz verwendet werden,
sofern es über Rückführkontakte im Notauskreis überwacht ist)
Worunter das unter den neuen Kathegorien A..E fällt weis ich im Moment nicht genau
(Hab aber vor kurzem erst gelesen, dass für zukünftige Normung die Verwendung von Schützen als
Sicherheitsabschaltung komplett untersagt werden soll)

Wie ist das Tor abzuperren?

Minimalanforderung:
Wenn das Tor langsam läuft, sich im Normalbetrieb nur 1 Bediener an der Anlage aufhält,
die Veletzungsgefahr nicht sehr hoch ist, die Verletzungswahrscheinlichketi niedrig,
 dann reicht ein normaler Tippbetrieb mit einem erreichbaren Hauptschalter (rot/gelb).

Maximalanforderung:
Läuft das Tor schnell, halten sich im Normalbetrieb mehrere Personen im Gefahrenbereich auf 
und sind schwere bleibende Verletzungen bis hin zum Tot zu erwarten, dann wäre das
eine Klasse 4 Absperrung (glaub Kategorie D/E nach neuer Normung) ähnlich Pressanlagen.
D.h. Sicherheitslichtschranken der Klasse E, redundant und selbstüberwachend. Oder
entpsrechende Sicherheitstrittmatten.

Entscheiden kann man das nur mit einer sauberen Gefahrenanalyse!


----------



## stevenn (12 Mai 2017)

Ein NOt-Halt wird von der MRL vorgeschrieben. (Not-Aus taucht in der MRL nicht auf!) Wenn ein Not-Halt die Sicherheit nicht erhöht kann darauf verzichtet werden (da soll mir mal bitte jemand ein Beispiel nennen). Ein Not-Halt ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme, das heißt er ist nur für den Fall da, das eine andere Schutzeinrichtung nicht funktioniert hat. "Normalerweise" stoppt das Tor wenn ich den Finger vom Taster nehme, aber wenn im Fehlerfall der Taster hängen bleibt, kann der Not-Halt gedrückt werden.


----------



## Der_SPS_Krieger (12 Mai 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Not-Aus von Vorteil. Es kann sein, will man nicht hoffen, dass ein Schütz hängen bleibt beim zu fahren. Dies würde dann bewirken, dass auch beim los lassen des Tasters, das Tor weiter zu geht. Ich hatte schon des öfteren den selben Fall bei einer Maschine, bei der man per Hand die Presse zu fährt über das selbe Prinzip (Taster gedrückt, Maschine fährt, los lassen, Maschine bleibt stehen), jedoch ist die Maschine weiter zu gefahren, obwohl der Taster nicht mehr gedrückt war. Zum Glück war ein Not-Aus installiert um ausschalten zu können. Mensch und Maschine sind in dem Fall nicht verletzt worden.


----------



## Hesse (12 Mai 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> (da soll mir mal bitte jemand ein Beispiel nennen).



Kühlmittelpumpe oder Speisewasserpumpe  vom Atomkraftwerk vielleicht…
OK fällt nicht evtl. unter die MRL


----------



## stevenn (12 Mai 2017)

Der_SPS_Krieger schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Not-Aus von Vorteil.


prinzipiell hast du ja recht, aber ich denke du musst mit deiner Formulierung aufpassen. wenn du von "von Vorteil" schreibst, dann könnte man der Meinung sein, das es ohne auch geht. Ich denke das ist aber in der MRL klar geregelt


----------



## kpf (15 Mai 2017)

@stevenn: mein Beispiel von oben: hydropneumatische Presse. Wurde dann auch für diejenigen rein pneumatischen Pressen so umgesetzt, die nur im Zweihand-Tippbetrieb gefahren wurden. Selbstverständlich mit zweikanaliger Abschaltung, und selbstverständlich war ein rot/gelber Hauptschalter vorhanden. Alles mit dem Segen des TÜV.


----------

